# More on Sportsmans Warehouse sale



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

Here is more info on the sale of Sportsman's Warehouse:

http://www.newwest.net/topic/article/uf ... e/C41/L41/


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds promising. Hopefully, they will be able to get inventories up pretty soon.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I stopped in the Riverdale store last friday and asked a guy at the counter about the sale of the chain. He said he didn't know anything about it . :lol: I don't think they are talking to their employees.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> He said he didn't know anything about it . :lol:


I get the same response whenever I ask any of the employees there about anything!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I for one am tired of going there only to find the reloading shelve's 90% empty!!! :evil: They alway's say there's a shipment on the way. I'm still waiting!! :?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I asked one of their long timers about their supply issues the other day. I asked if it was true that the new owners were having trouble paying the bills or what.

He said that, No, the new owners bought it and caught up all the bills. The reason that their supplies are so low is a combination of the Obama panic, and the fact that the original owners screwed up their credit so bad, that by the time they got caught up and got orders made, the end of year tax dry up was in effect on everything.

It is my understanding that businesses pay taxes on standing inventory at the end of the year, which is why they give so many fourth quarter specials. They want the inventory as low as possible at tax time and then they restock their supplies.

Sportsmans missed the boat on the end of year clearances and such and are having to take what they can get in between the frantic orders for supplies being made by people afraid of Obama. First ordered first served. Too many back orders from other companies already ahead of Sportsmans.

So yes they are getting shipments, but you have to just about stand in the receiving dept. to make sure you are there when it arrives. It is usually gone within couple of hours after it is stocked.

I lucked out and got a box of varmint bullets for my rifle, but there was no powder to be seen, never mind primers. Luckily I still have plenty of both of those for the time being.


----------



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

Hopefully this company does well. I love the convinience of the SW near me, but like others have mentioned here and in other posts I get frustrated with the lack of availability of the stuff I need.


----------



## ravenrogers (Oct 27, 2008)

bottom line is poor management you dont have to pay taxes on inventory for the last 20 years the fact is if you want to sell a product you have to have it in stock so who is in charge sombody needs to be fired at least at the riverdale utah store they could double sales in 2 weeks if they had inventory i need 22-250. 300 cal. 284. 375. accubond thats impossible and yes try to get 375 ultra brass dont waist your time and try to get mag primers either see you on wed every employee says thats order day what ever whos the boss


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Went to the Midvale store last week to buy Danner boots and they didn't have my size (11.5 pretty common size) so I was ready to settle for another brand and they didn't have that boot in my size either. I wanted to spend the gift card I got for Christmas so I headed back to the ammo dept only to find empty shelves. My days are done there until they get there crap together, besides it's much easier to get on Cabelas website and order whatever I need. Sportsmans website sucks and they have missed the boat with not having an online store.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Went to the Midvale store last week to buy Danner boots and they didn't have my size (11.5 pretty common size) so I was ready to settle for another brand and they didn't have that boot in my size either. I wanted to spend the gift card I got for Christmas so I headed back to the ammo dept only to find empty shelves. My days are done there until they get there crap together, besides it's much easier to get on Cabelas website and order whatever I need. Sportsmans website sucks and they have missed the boat with not having an online store.


I heard that, I have a $25 gift card that I cannot get spent due to almost exactly the same issue. Trying to buy new wading boots, but the only ones that are even remotely in my price range are always out of stock in my size. And NONE of the reloading supplies that I want and NEED are ever in stock either. Irritating at best. :evil:


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

fowlmouth i ran into the same problem on boots i went in there tonight to get some size 12 boots... they had none at all exept some for like 200 bucks... but i was not willing to pay that much for a pair of boots.. i asked the lady about 7 different boots and sure enough no size 12


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Went into provo Sportsmans wednesday to buy some 204 ammo, I want hornady v-max, all they had was remington accutip, decided to spend my 25 gift card on a new coyote call nothing good there. I asked a couple people what was up and they said they were getting a shipment of goods thursday. I went in thurday at 4:00pm even less stock. Very disappointed in sportsmans. Went to cabelas and got everything I needed, no hassel.


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

Their gift card policy sucks. ie. $25.00 gift card, total comes to $24.75 you won't get .25 change, they keep it on the card so you have to buy something else.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

dougtee said:


> Their gift card policy sucks. ie. $25.00 gift card, total comes to $24.75 you won't get .25 change, they keep it on the card so you have to buy something else.


I found that with Cabela's as well.

Hopefully, the hysteria and fear over the Obama administration will subside soon so we can get back to reasonable prices and shelves that are a little more stocked. Right now, manufacturers are having a hard time keeping up with demand.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

dougtee said:


> Their gift card policy sucks. ie. $25.00 gift card, total comes to $24.75 you won't get .25 change, they keep it on the card so you have to buy something else.


It is that way with gift cards everywhere, not just sportsmans.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

It is not just a sportsmans problem not having things. A lot of stores and online stores are out of ammo and reloading supplies. Not even cabelas has everything. I stocked up on what I needed a year ago because I had a feeling this was going to happen. Now it is hard to find the primers, bullets and powder I use. When I do find them, I buy them.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I was at the Riverdale Sportsmans today :shock: . Bad, just plain old bad :evil: . Guys wandering around looking lost -)O(- . The guy at the gun counter said the sale to the Canucks may happen this Monday :roll: . Maybe they can send down some bullets, primers and powder from Canada. :idea:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I was at the Riverdale Sportsmans today :shock: . Bad, just plain old bad :evil: . :


I was in there a couple times on Sat. also. I am having them bring me a Henry big boy in 357 out of their Meridian Idahol store. Would have liked the 44 but the wife says she will shoot a 357 so that is what I went with. The 357 is hard to find. No one has one.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Newschannel 6 has learned this evening that Sportsman's Warehouse may be closing its Pocatello store, along with 22 other stores nationwide in the near future. Sources close to the retail chain say there have been several meetings Monday with the corporate office that have laid out the details of the possible closures.

We have also learned the retail chain is hoping to attract one or more investors in the next 48 hours that could contribute sufficient funds to keep 11 stores up and running, including the one in Pocatello; however, we do not have any idea how big that investment would have to be.

We have also learned that the Pocatello store would be one of five that would re-open in the future if possible.

To recap, according to sources close to Sportsman's Warehouse, there have been several meetings with the corporate office Monday discussing the potential closure.

Idaho Falls and Twin Falls stores will remain open.

Sources have also confirmed for us that 29 stores will remain open under the Sportsman's Warehouse name while 15 other stores will be purchased by a Canadian company called UFA. Those store will continue to operate but under a new name.

Obviously, there is still a lot of information we don't know yet. We will continue to look into this and report any changes as we get them.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

It is a sad day. I would much rather buy my stuff in Utah, but alas I have bought more in Nevada's Sportsman then Utah's. Turkey gear and Primers. Still waiting for powder from any where.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/company.cfm


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

scott_rn said:


> http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/company.cfm


Well you just ruined my day. It's tough being out of town and the store they just built is now going away. Dam*!


----------



## minch (Mar 10, 2009)

Interesting. Buy outs are always a little scary, but maybe it will be good. They sound committed!

Minch


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

Working in the sporting goods industry gives me a unique perspective on this. Having dealt with SW management, I can tell you they have done some things right, some things wrong, but the bottom line is the Internet, mail order, and Walmart are putting the hurt on regional stores like SW. 
Just last week Joe's (formally GI Joe's) in the Pacific NW filed for bankruptcy.
Small chains all over the country are getting nailed. At least SW is doing what it can to restructure, and stay afloat. I know how hard it is to make it in this industry. I wish SW good luck, and hope they can make the turn.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

The first thing they should have done, instead of trying to open so many stores in every state in the nation, is to start on online catalog type operation. Similar to what Bass Pro or Cabelas has run since there has been an internet.

They seriously missed the boat on that one. I have always said that if I could go online and see if a product was even available from their company, then I would be that much more likely to swing into their sotre to actually purchase it. Rather paying for and waiting on shipping.

That way I could have ordered the boots I was after via the internet, and had them delivered to the local store. Instead I had to make multiple trips in there only to leave angry and unsatisfied because they could not even follow through on their promises.

Now I will most likely end up ordering them online ANYWAY, and Sportsmans will not be getting any more of my money.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Sportsman's Warehouse Ends Speculation By Filing For Bankruptcy Protection

On Saturday, Sportsman's Warehouse filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection. The filing ends speculation that the Midvale, Utah based outdoor chain was struggling for survival despite announcing the closure twenty-three stores, layoff of nearly 2,000 employees and the exchange of fifteen other stores to Canada's United Farmers of Alberta cooperative as repayment of a late-2008 cash infusion.
(MORE)

On Saturday, Sportsman's Warehouse filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection. The filing ends speculation that the Midvale, Utah based outdoor chain was struggling for survival despite announcing the closure twenty-three stores, layoff of nearly 2,000 employees and the exchange of fifteen other stores to Canada's United Farmers of Alberta cooperative as repayment of a late-2008 cash infusion.

That infusion was originally to have been the first phase of an acquisition of eighty percent of the chain by UFA. After due diligence, however, UFA said it was no longer pursuing the acquisition, instead taking fifteen stores along the Canadian border as repayment for the capital infusion in late 2008.

In the Saturday bankruptcy filing, the company listed assets of $436.4 million with liabilities of $452.1 million. Chief Financial Officer Rourk Kemp said in the court filings the company "another retailer victim of the worldwide global recession." Industry observers, however, say the company was victim of an overly aggressive and fatally-flawed business model.

A Chapter 11 filing is not a liquidation proceeding. It gives a company legal breathing room while it attempts to reorganize itself going forward. During that process, the company will keep its twenty-nine remaining stores open, continue to pay employees' wages and benefits and honor customer returns and exchanges and gift-card programs.

The filing says the company has secured $85 million in financing from GE Capital Corporation that will be available to it while it is under the Chapter 11 protections.

In the meantime, there are thirty unsecured creditors owed more than $34.2 million dollars who are watching the matter very closely.


----------

